# 200sx se-r CV Axle R&R Problem - Driver's Side



## 95200SER (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello All,

I just replaced the Driver's side CV Axle in my 95 200SX SE-R. (2.0 Manual Transmission) I am not sure if the axle is completely inside..... When I pull on the axle, it gives about 1/4 of an inch.... it only pulls in and out, there is no play up and down. Also, when I turn the axle, it sounds like there is something rubbing inside of the transmission. The rubbing sounds is not constant, it only rubs when the cv axle is in a certain position....it when it turns toward the bottom.....

Any help would be appreciated. I do not want to put the rest back together until I am sure this part is installed correctly.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

95200SER said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just replaced the Driver's side CV Axle in my 95 200SX SE-R. (2.0 Manual Transmission) I am not sure if the axle is completely inside..... When I pull on the axle, it gives about 1/4 of an inch.... it only pulls in and out, there is no play up and down. Also, when I turn the axle, it sounds like there is something rubbing inside of the transmission. The rubbing sounds is not constant, it only rubs when the cv axle is in a certain position....it when it turns toward the bottom.....
> 
> ...


The Cv joints are designed to slide in and out as the distance between the hub and the transmission changes as the suspension goes up and down. So this is normal.

As for the rubbing, this is an SER with a limited slip Diff, so it could be just the limited slip diff.

I dont know if this is normal or not.

Good luck....


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

With a limited slip diff, you'll hear some sort of clicking or rubbing when you turn one wheel while the other is on the ground. That's just the lsd unit slipping. When you pull on the axle, is the inner cv cup moving in/out or is the joint itself moving inside the cup?


----------

